
Operation What.CD: 12 servers seized at OVH and Free - ryanlol
http://www.zataz.com/operation-what-cd-12-serveurs-saisis-chez-ovh-free/#axzz4QHlt08UT
======
ryanlol
What.CD was probably the single greatest archive of music in existence,
hopefully they'll be back up soon.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What.CD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What.CD)

------
SRSposter
Hopefully they backed it all up. The hydra will split.

